# trolling speed for pike?



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

What is a good starting point for a speed for trolling for pike?


----------



## PIKERPETE (Jul 2, 2003)

Everyone will have there own opinion. I like to troll about 2.5mph to 3.3mph according to the handheld gps. Sometimes going steady and then gunning it for a second to change speed works good to trigger a strike. Also depends on the lures. Spinnerbaits are more like a 2.4 - 2.8mph while using Rapalas, rattletraps, you can run them up to 3.3mph. Good Luck!


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Trolling big spoons I like to run around 2 mph, fishing from a smaller boat I am holding the rod and use a quick 12" twitch and drop action so the lure jumps forward then flutters down on slack line for a few inches. 

Big spinner baits with a smelt threaded onto the single hook I troll as slow as I can go and still get the blade to turn.


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

PIKERPETE said:


> Everyone will have there own opinion.


 Fished with a buddy, leeches on slip bobbers at 0.5 mph on gps. Slayed them early on Van Ettan. For me, rappalas and bombers at 1.8-2.2.


----------



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

How far behind the boat at that speed for spinners?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Depends upon water temp. Over 70 I go slow, like1.5 - 2.5. temps in the mid 40's to mid 60's Ill go 3.5-5mph. under the mid 40's to ice up it's back down the 1.5-3.5 mph range.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Beagle, Is than beautiful boat in your avatar an 1850? Looks like my 1860s close cousin..... Like that color scheme, wish I had it.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Old Grand Dad use to troll for pike at 4 m.p.h on fletchers pond. one on the surface the other a foot down. got to miss the good old days at Pikers Cove!!


----------



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

ESOX. Yes it is. I love that boat!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Beagle said:


> ESOX. Yes it is. I love that boat!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trust me, I understand completely. We may have different interiors, but they are built on the same hull.


----------



## yungbuck616 (Nov 20, 2005)

I agree with a lot of the posts so far. But remember lots of times it is not the how fast you are trolling but what the right speed for your lures to work the best. I have caught em from 1mph to 4mph and also just like someone mention it depends on water temp. Hope this helps and good luck as fall comes the northern fishing only gets better.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

2.5-5 mph


----------

